# Το μαργαριτάρι της χρονιάς (ή της δεκαετίας;)



## sarant (Aug 15, 2008)

Καθώς διαβάζω το βιβλίο με τις αναμνήσεις του Βικτόρ Σερζ, εκείνη την "εξαιρετική μετάφραση" δείγματα της οποίας έδωσα σε προηγούμενο ποστάκι, πετυχαίνω ένα θαυμάσιο μαργαριτάρι, ίσως της χρονιάς, ίσως της δεκαετίας, που με κάνει χρονιάρα μέρα να σπεύσω να το ανακοινώσω, αν και βέβαια οι περισσότεροι θα το διαβάσετε τη Δευτέρα.

Λοιπόν, σε ένα σημείο που κάνει λόγο για την Εργατική Αντιπολίτευση στη Σοβιετική Ένωση της δεκαετίας του 1920, η υποσημείωση μάς πληροφορεί ότι επρόκειτο για "_Ομάδα αριστεριστών συνδικαλιστών, κάτω από την έμπνευση και την καθοδήγηση των Χ, Ψ και Ζ που διοικούσαν το συνδικάτο των μεταλλουργών, και του Κισέλεφ, που ήταν πρόεδρος του συνδικάτου των *ανηλίκων*_".

Θα θαυμάσατε ίσως τον οργανωτικό οίστρο των σοβιετικών, που έφτασαν να συνδικαλίσουν μέχρι και τους ανήλικους (με τι αιτήματα άραγε; να μπαίνουν στα ακατάλληλα στο σινεμά;). Όμως, η μετάφραση είναι από τα γαλλικά -και βέβαια οι ανήλικοι είναι mineurs, αλλά mineurs είναι και οι ανθρακωρύχοι και βέβαια πρόεδρος του συνδικάτου των ανθρακωρύχων ήταν ο σ. Κισέλεφ που η μεταφράστρια τον έκανε ανήλικο!

Τώρα, να το δεις αυτό το λάθος σε υπότιτλο, να πεις συγχωρείται (που δεν συγχωρείται, αλλά τέλος πάντων). Αλλά σε βιβλίο; Σε σοβαρό βιβλίο; Από σοβαρό εκδοτικό οίκο; Σε μετάφραση που έχει περάσει κι από δεύτερο μάτι, από επιμελητή;

Δυστυχώς, το πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό βιβλίο στάθηκε μεταφραστική πανωλεθρία. Έχω μαζέψει δεκάδες (και λίγα λέω) χοντρά λάθη κι αν αξιωθώ θα γράψω ειδικό σημείωμα -ως τότε όμως, σαν ορντέβρ, ας μείνουμε στο συνδικάτο των ανηλίκων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2008)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε βάλει κάτω τους υπότιτλους (και τους υποτιτλιστές) και τους βαράμε, επειδή είναι εύκολοι στόχοι. Κάτι σαν Ελλάδα-Αγκόλα. Καθόμαστε στην πολυθρονίτσα μας, ακούμε το αγγλικό μπλαμπλά και κάθε φορά που ο κακοπληρωμένος ταλαίπωρος υποτιτλιστής κάνει «βήματα», την έχουμε έτοιμη τη σφυρίχτρα.

Είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο να αλιεύσουμε λάθη στα βιβλία. Για μένα, σχεδόν εντελώς αδύνατο γιατί σπανιότατα διαβάζω μεταφράσεις. Για να βρεις λάθος στο βιβλίο, αν δεν σου είναι ήδη γνωστό το πρωτότυπο, σημαίνει ότι το λάθος είναι διαφανές, κάνει μπαμ, ή κάτι δεν σου πάει καλά και το ψάχνεις. Και όταν μαθαίνω για λάθη σαν κι αυτό, αναρωτιέμαι: πού βρισκόταν εκείνη τη στιγμή το μυαλό και του μεταφραστή και του επιμελητή; Διότι δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι δεν γνώριζαν τη διπλή σημασία του mineur. Ούτε ότι δεν τους φάνηκε περίεργο το «συνδικάτο των ανηλίκων».

Καταλαβαίνω τη διάσταση «άγνοια και τεμπελιά» που αρσενικοποιεί την Μπανταρανάικε. Αντιλαμβάνομαι επίσης τη διάσταση κακά και λιγότερο καλά από καλά ελληνικά. Ετούτο εδώ το είδος μεταφραστικού λάθους δεν μπορώ ποτέ να το χωνέψω, ιδιαίτερα όταν περνά από την απόχη _δύο_ ανθρώπων, και μάλιστα δύο μεταφραστών που δεν βγήκαν δα και χτες στο κουρμπέτι.

Νομίζω ότι, δίπλα στον δαίμονα του τυπογραφείου, θα πρέπει να σοφιστούμε και κάποιον δαίμονα του «μεταφραστείου». Διότι μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να εξηγήσουμε πώς κάποιες μεταφράσεις καταντούν μεταφρ-αστεία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Και επανερχόμαστε στην παλιά καλή γκρίνια που προκύπτει όταν ως επιμελητές πέφτουν στα χέρια μας απίστευτα πράγματα. Και ρωτάς τον εαυτό σου, μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν αυτό που γράφει εδώ να του φάνηκε, όχι σωστό, αλλά έστω λογικό. Είναι δυνατόν αυτή εδώ η νοηματική (ούτε καν γλωσσική!) κουτσουλιά πάνω στο κείμενο να έχει περάσει έτσι; Σημειωτέον ότι μιλάμε για απίστευτα εκτρώματα, μπροστά στα οποία το "συνδικάτο των ανηλίκων" φαντάζει απολυτα λογική φράση. Ποια εγκεφαλική διεργασία πείθει εκείνη τη στιγμή τον μεταφραστή ότι αυτό που έχει γράψει είναι, ας μην πούμε ελληνικά, αλλά ανθρώπινος λόγος;

Πόσο μάλλον όταν τέτοια ζόμπι περνάνε και από τον επιμελητή...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Και ρωτάς τον εαυτό σου, μα καλά, είναι δυνατόν αυτό που γράφει εδώ να του φάνηκε, όχι σωστό, αλλά έστω λογικό.


Ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα των μαθητών όταν λύνουν μια άσκηση Φυσικής, Χημείας ή οποιουδήποτε μαθήματος, όπου το ζητούμενο είναι σε μονάδες μάζας, όγκου, μήκους και λοιπών μεγεθών της καθημερινής μας πραγματικότητας. Το οποίο, όμως, μεταφέρεται ατόφιο και στις μεταφράσεις των ενηλίκων μεταφραστών. 

Ρωτάς, "Μα είναι δυνατόν, καλό μου παιδί, όταν το πρόβλημα σού ζητάει να υπολογίσεις τη διάμετρο ενός ποτηριού, να τη βγάζεις 2,5 χιλιόμετρα; Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι έκανες κάποιο λάθος και ότι πρέπει να ψάξεις να το βρεις;" Ή βλέπεις ότι ο μεταφραστής έβγαλε την Πυραμίδα του Χέοπα να έχει ύψος 1400 μέτρα ή βγάζει το συμπέρασμα ότι ένα αεροπλάνο πετούσε στα 8.000 χιλιόμετρα, χωρίς να συνειδητοποιεί ότι είναι αδύνατο επιβατηγό αεροπλάνο να γίνει διαστημόπλοιο και να βγει από την ατμόσφαιρα της γης.

Όλα αυτά καταλήγουν στην ίδια ερώτηση: πού είναι η λογική σου την ώρα που γράφεις κάτι που από μακριά φωνάζει "παράλογο"; Και ενώ, όπως φαίνεται, για μεγάλη μερίδα των ανθρώπων η λογική πάει περίπατο όταν η πρόταση περιλαμβάνει κι έναν αριθμό, αυτό που κυριολεκτικά φαντάζει εξωφρενικό είναι όταν η λογική πάει περίπατο σε θέματα όπως τα "συνδικάτα ανηλίκων".


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω τόσο φοβερό λάθος το συνδικάτο των ανηλίκων. Είναι ένα λάθος που θα μπορούσε να γίνει πολύ εύκολα, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το ζήτημα (από εγκυκλοπαίδειες, ιστορικά βιβλία κλπ). Το θεωρώ an honest mistake που λέμε... 

Βαράμε τους υποτιτλιστές (αν κι εγώ προσωπικά, αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ να "βαράω", μιλάω μόνο για τα πολύ χοντρά), γιατί μ' αυτούς έχουμε την περισσότερη επαφή και γιατί όταν βλέπεις λάθη του τύπου "καλύτερα ο διάβολος που ξέρεις" (όπως είδα προχτές σε μια ταινία), ε, δε μπορείς, σου τη βαράει!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Να με συγχωρείς, Ambrose, αλλά όλα honest mistakes είναι. 
Τα χειρότερα λάθη είναι αυτά που καταφανώς συγκρούονται με κάθε λογική, και διαπιστώνεις ότι ο μεταφραστής (και ο επιμελητής) ούτε που το πήραν χαμπάρι. 
Πες μου, σε παρακαλώ, ποια λογική υπάρχει στο "συνδικάτο ανηλίκων" και μάλιστα στην ίδια πρόταση με τους αριστεριστές συνδικαλιστές και το συνδικάτο μεταλλουργών; 
Το έχεις ξανακούσει ποτέ; Το έχει ξανακούσει κανένας ποτέ; Αν δεν ψάξει ούτε αυτό ο μεταφραστής, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ψάξει τίποτε άλλο.

Και "δεν είχαν πρόσβαση σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες, ιστορικά βιβλία κλπ."; Από πού κι ως πού τότε μεταφράζουν τέτοιο βιβλίο; Με τι εργαλεία κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά; Με την ιδιότητα του παντογνώστη;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω τόσο φοβερό λάθος το συνδικάτο των ανηλίκων. Είναι ένα λάθος που θα μπορούσε να γίνει πολύ εύκολα, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το ζήτημα (από εγκυκλοπαίδειες, ιστορικά βιβλία κλπ). Το θεωρώ an honest mistake που λέμε...


Εγώ προσπάθησα να δικαιολογήσω τους μεταφραστές επινοώντας κάποιον νέο δαίμονα. Εσύ κάνεις ένα βήμα παραπάνω, επηρεασμένος ίσως από την αποενοχοποίηση του άλλου νήματος.

Δεν ξέρω σε ποια θέση θα βρεθεί το συγκεκριμένο μαργαριτάρι αν τα βάλουμε όλα να αγωνιστούν — αν θα πάρει το χρυσό, το χάλκινο ή την όγδοη θέση.

Ωστόσο, είναι *αδικαιολόγητο*! Διότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με δύσκολη λέξη. Δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ από μεταφραστή άγνοια της λέξης «mineur». Και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ αποδοχή του «συνδικάτου των ανηλίκων» και σερβίρισμά του στους αναγνώστες του Σερζ. Η Εργατική Αντιπολίτευση του 1920 δεν είναι μια υπολεπτομέρεια της Ιστορίας, και μια ματιά στην Wikipedia θα έδειχνε ότι υπάρχει ο «Alexei Kiselev (chairman of the Miners' Union)». Άλλο τώρα αν δεν λειτουργεί ο σύνδεσμος για τον Kiselev, μια και το άρθρο γι' αυτόν βρίσκεται στο Aleksey Kiselev. Honest or not, το λάθος παραμένει αδικαιολόγητο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Αυτό που θεωρώ ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟ εγώ, ambrose, είναι το να φαίνεται λογική σε κάποιον αυτή η τερατολογία.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Αυτό που θεωρώ ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟ εγώ, ambrose, είναι το να φαίνεται λογική σε κάποιον αυτή η τερατολογία.



Εγώ δεν είπα ΠΟΤΕ ότι είναι λογικό ή σωστό. Είπα ότι δεν το βρίσκω *τόσο φοβερό*, ώστε να μιλάμε για _το μαργαριτάρι της δεκαετίας_. Έχω ακούσει *πολύ χειρότερα*. Υπήρχε child labour στην πρώην Ε.Σ.Σ.Δ και γι' αυτό δεν μου κάνει τόση φοβερή εντύπωση η παρανόηση και είπα ότι μου ακούγεται σαν honest mistake.

Αυτό εννοούσα, ελπίζω τώρα να είναι σαφές.

Αλλά αν αυτό είναι το μαργαριτάρι της δεκαετίας, όλα τ' άλλα που κατά καιρούς έχουν ακουστεί σε αυτό το φόρουμ, τι είναι, του αιώνα ή της χιλιετίας;


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2008)

Δεν κρίνουμε εδώ την υπερβολή του sarant. Και να γίνει σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται για αντισυναδελφική οίηση. Εγώ μάλιστα σπεύδω να δικαιολογήσω τους καλούς συναδέλφους γιατί ποιος ξέρει τι θα μπορούσε να μου βρει ο προσεκτικός αναγνώστης στις λιγοστές μεταφράσεις και επιμέλειες βιβλίων που έχω κάνει. Καλύτερο θα ήταν να αναδείξουμε μια άλλη διάσταση: ότι δεν θα είχαμε τόσα προβλήματα, θες στους υποτιτλισμούς θες στα βιβλία, αν οι αμοιβές ήταν καλύτερες. Ακούμε συχνά τον γνωστό αντίλογο σ' αυτό το επιχείρημά μου, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι, αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να δουλέψουν οι μεταφραστές με λιγότερη πίεση, με περισσότερη έρευνα, με περισσότερα διαβάσματα, κάποια τέρατα θα αποφεύγονταν. Γιατί, σε τελική ανάλυση, σε κανέναν μας δεν αρέσει να διασύρεται. Αλλά, από την άλλη, δεν είναι σωστό να τα σπρώχνουμε όλα κάτω από το χαλάκι — δεν χωράει πια.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

nickel said:


> Δεν κρίνουμε εδώ την υπερβολή του sarant.



ΟΚ. Απλά υπόψη ότι δεν κρίνω κανέναν.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2008)

Σωστό, βέβαια, να παίρνουν αρκετά λεφτά οι μεταφραστές ώστε να μπορούν να δουλεύουν με την ησυχία τους. Ας μην ξεχνάμε, όμως, μια άλλη άλλη διάσταση για να εξασφαλίζουμε ένα αξιοπρεπές αποτέλεσμα: Δεν είναι σωστό να αναλαμβάνουμε μια μετάφραση όταν οι γνώσεις μας στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι προβληματικές. Όσο προσεκτικός κι αν είναι κάποιος, θα του ξεφύγουν λάθη που για τους αποδέκτες του βιβλίου θα φαντάζουν τερατώδη, ενώ ο ίδιος ούτε που τα είχε πάρει μυρωδιά.

Π.χ. δεν αναλαμβάνω να μεταφράσω βιβλίο μαγειρικής, όταν η σχέση μου με τη μαγειρική είναι σχέση μίσους και δηλώνω ότι δεν ξέρω ούτε να βράσω νερό. 
Ή, δεν αναλαμβάνω να μεταφράσω τη βιογραφία του Σοστακόβιτς, όταν η σχέση μου με τη μουσική είναι τέτοια, που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι νότες είναι εφτά ή δεκαεφτά, και η κλασική μουσική μού προκαλεί τέτοια αλλεργία που θεωρώ εξωγήινους αυτούς που πάνε στο Μέγαρο.

Αλλιώς, η νοοτροπία ότι ο κάθε μεταφραστής είναι για όλα, και στο κάτω-κάτω βιοποριστικό επάγγελμα κάνει και δεν έχει περιθώριο να επιλέγει, φέρνει και τα τραγικά αποτελέσματα που βλέπουμε πολλές φορές. Υποθέτω, όμως, ότι όποιος προσεγγίζει τη δουλειά του μ' αυτή τη νοοτροπία, δεν θα έχει και κανένα πρόβλημα όταν γίνεται στόχος κριτικής.


----------



## Ambrose (Aug 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι σωστό να αναλαμβάνουμε μια μετάφραση όταν οι γνώσεις μας στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι προβληματικές. Όσο προσεκτικός κι αν είναι κάποιος, θα του ξεφύγουν λάθη που για τους αποδέκτες του βιβλίου θα φαντάζουν τερατώδη, ενώ ο ίδιος ούτε που τα είχε πάρει μυρωδιά.



Συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω. Ξέρω 1-2 περιπτώσεις μεταφραστών που ενώ τη γλώσσα από την οποία μετέφραζαν δεν την ήξεραν τόσο καλά όσο κάποιοι άλλοι πιο "σπουδαγμένοι" συνάδελφοί τους, κατείχαν τόσο καλά το αντικείμενο που δεν ετίθετο ζήτημα παρανόησης...

(Και το ανέκδοτο του νήματος: νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβώς με αυτή τη λογική που και το νέο νομοσχέδιο επιτρέπει στις νοσηλεύτριες να κάνουν ιατρικές μεταφράσεις)


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2008)

Είναι γνωστή η χρήση του bomb για την παταγώδη αποτυχία. Στον κινηματογράφο π.χ. δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο για μια κακή ταινία, αλλά για μια ταινία που ξεκίνησε με εξαιρετικές προοπτικές και πολυδιαφημίστηκε, αλλά στο τέλος... μάπα το καρπούζι.

Στη μετάφραση επίσης το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μια μετάφραση που βρομάει με το που την πλησιάζεις. Μπορεί να βρομάει πολύ σε _έναν_ τομέα: π.χ. να είναι ανορθόγραφη, να είναι άκαμπτη, να σκοτώνει την ορολογία. Ακόμα κι αν είναι άψογη σε όλους τους άλλους τομείς, αν βρομάει καθολικά σε έναν τομέα, τη βάζεις απλώς στην άκρη.

Το πρόβλημα είναι όταν η μετάφραση σε αποκοιμίζει με την ποιότητά της και, ξαφνικά, ... η πεπονόφλουδα: η παρανόηση — η οποία μπορεί να είναι δύο ειδών: διάφανη και αδιαφανής. Η αδιαφανής παρανόηση, η λανθασμένη μετάφραση που δεν ανιχνεύεται από τον αναγνώστη, είναι έγκλημα. Αν πρόκειται π.χ. για ιατρική μετάφραση, μπορεί να είναι και κυριολεκτικό έγκλημα. Λιγότερο σοβαρό αν είναι νομική κ.ο.κ. Ωστόσο, εύκολα αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς γιατί αυτού του είδους τα λάθη κάνουν μια μετάφραση αυτό που οι Άγγλοι ονομάζουν bomb.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 17, 2008)

Υπάρχει δηλαδή φόβος να διαβάσουμε για κάποια ταινία ότι είναι "ακατάλληλη για ανθρακωρύχους";


----------



## danae (Aug 17, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ας μην ξεχνάμε, όμως, μια άλλη άλλη διάσταση για να εξασφαλίζουμε ένα αξιοπρεπές αποτέλεσμα: Δεν είναι σωστό να αναλαμβάνουμε μια μετάφραση όταν οι γνώσεις μας στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα είναι προβληματικές. Όσο προσεκτικός κι αν είναι κάποιος, θα του ξεφύγουν λάθη που για τους αποδέκτες του βιβλίου θα φαντάζουν τερατώδη, ενώ ο ίδιος ούτε που τα είχε πάρει μυρωδιά.
> 
> Π.χ. δεν αναλαμβάνω να μεταφράσω βιβλίο μαγειρικής, όταν η σχέση μου με τη μαγειρική είναι σχέση μίσους και δηλώνω ότι δεν ξέρω ούτε να βράσω νερό.
> Ή, δεν αναλαμβάνω να μεταφράσω τη βιογραφία του Σοστακόβιτς, όταν η σχέση μου με τη μουσική είναι τέτοια, που δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν οι νότες είναι εφτά ή δεκαεφτά, και η κλασική μουσική μού προκαλεί τέτοια αλλεργία που θεωρώ εξωγήινους αυτούς που πάνε στο Μέγαρο.
> ...



Το ίδιο θα πρέπει να έχει υπ' όψιν και ο πελάτης και να μην επιλέγει τον φτηνότερο αλλά τον καταλληλότερο για τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Για να μη βλέπουμε το _double bass_ μεταφρασμένο _διπλό μπάσο_ (το έχω διαβάσει μαζί με άλλα απερίγραπτα σε βιβλίο του Bernstein) και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αχρηστεύουν τα βιβλία. Γιατί ένα βιβλίο που αναφέρεται στη μουσική, συχνά απευθύνεται σε μουσικούς οι οποίοι θα προτιμήσουν να διαβάσουν το πρωτότυπο παρά ένα κακομεταφρασμένο βιβλίο. Και το ίδιο ισχύει για όλους τους τομείς. 

Με λίγα λόγια, η ευθύνη δεν είναι αποκλειστικά του μεταφραστή αλλά και του εργοδότη που τον επιλέγει και που δεν έχει σωστούς μηχανισμούς ελέγχου της ποιότητας, γιατί στην πραγματικότητα το μόνο που τον ενδιαφέρει είναι το φτηνό "προϊόν" ανεξάρτητα από ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

*Η κριτική μάς κάνει καλύτερους – αφού πρώτα μάς ισοπεδώσει*

Ένιωσα άσχημα σήμερα. Έβαλα τον εαυτό μου για λίγο στη θέση του μεταφραστή που διαβάζει για τη δουλειά του ένα μακροσκελές σχόλιο σαν κι αυτό για τη «μεταφραστική πανωλεθρία». Δεν θα ήθελα ούτε μία τέτοια παράγραφος να γραφόταν για δική μου δουλειά – θα γινόμουν χώμα. Αλλά να, το λέω λίγο πιο πάνω: δεν είναι σωστό να τα σπρώχνουμε όλα κάτω από το χαλάκι. Από την άλλη, αν ήταν φίλοι μας οι μεταφραστές, κολλητοί μας, γνωστά μέλη του φόρουμ, θα τους τα γράφαμε αυτά; Ή απλώς θα αλλάζαμε βιβλίο πριν κολαστούμε; Δύσκολα τα παντέρμα τα ερωτήματα και απαντήσεις δεν έχω. (Για την ακρίβεια, δεν πολυδιαβάζω μεταφράσεις και δεν κολάζομαι. Και μην κοιτάξετε κάτω από το χαλάκι μου…)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Χαίρομαι που το έθεσες. Αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα το δικό μου με αυτά. Και όποτε έχω "ξεμπροστιάσει" ή "παλέψει" για τέτοια πράγματα (βλέπε "βάζω κόκκινο"), αισθάνομαι άσχημα και αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μου άρεσε εμένα να μου το κάνουν. Όχι, βέβαια. 

Και το ερώτημα που τίθεται μετά είναι:

- Αν δεν τα σπρώξω κάτω από το χαλάκι, ήτοι αν δεν τα προσπεράσω, θα αλλάξει κάτι;

Υ.Γ. Βέβαια, αυτό για μένα ισχύει μόνο για μικρά ονόματα. Γιατί όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους με μεγάλο όνομα στο χώρο, διακρίσεις και εν γένει μεταφραστικό κύρος, να κάνουν μαργαριτάρι, τότε θα το φωνάξω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Υ.Γ. Βέβαια, αυτό για μένα ισχύει μόνο για μικρά ονόματα. Γιατί όταν βλέπω ανθρώπους με μεγάλο όνομα στο χώρο, διακρίσεις και εν γένει μεταφραστικό κύρος, να κάνουν μαργαριτάρι, τότε θα το φωνάξω.


Εγώ είμαι μικρό όνομα, απειροελάχιστο, έτσι;

Όχι, τελικά δεν πρέπει να είμαστε υπέρ του κουκουλώματος. Γιατί στο κάτω κάτω, εκεί μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι. Σε άλλα πράγματα για τα οποία αγανακτούμε, εμείς τα λέμε κι εμείς τα ακούμε.

Πού θα ήταν (ίσως) διαφορετικό ένα δικό μου κείμενο σαν την «πανωλεθρία»; Θα προσπαθούσα να χρυσώσω το χάπι. Δηλαδή, αν το έργο έχει είκοσι-σαράντα λάθη, θα έλεγα «και αυτά είναι όλα... το υπόλοιπο διαβάζεται νεράκι». Θα σκάλιζα να βρω να πω και δυο καλές κουβέντες. Αν πάλι το σύνολο της μετάφρασης δεν διαβάζεται, αν σκοντάφτεις σε κάθε δεύτερη πρόταση, ε τότε πρέπει να ζητήσεις να το μαζέψουν το βιβλίο και να κάνουν άλλη μια προσπάθεια. Αλλά πρέπει να πεις ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Γιατί τώρα έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι το βιβλίο έχει σαράντα λάθη. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιανάγνωστο κατά τ' άλλα. Ή αν έχει λάθη σαραντακόσια.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 17, 2008)

Μα, το βασικό είναι να δημιουργηθεί μια προβληματική των λαθών, δηλαδή τα κριτήρια που αξιολογεί κανείς μια μετάφραση. Και αυτά δεν μπορεί να είναι ομοιογενή, ούτε οριζόντια. Αφορούν το μεταφραστή, τον επιμελητή, τον εκδότη, τους πόρους, το χωροχρόνο, κι όχι το κείμενο καθεαυτό. Ο καθένας πρέπει να κρίνεται (μπρ, μου θυμίζει τον μέγα ιεροεξεταστή) με κριτήρια που είναι ενδογενή στο εγχείρημα που έχει αναλάβει. Δηλαδή, καλό θα ήταν η κριτική να εξετάζει τις συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες της μετάφρασης και να μην είναι οικουμενική. Μόνο έτσι θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάποιος καλύτερος (και φαντάζομαι ότι αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της κριτικής και όχι η αυτοεπιβεβαίωση κάποιας «αυθεντίας»).
Αυτή, βέβαια, είναι η παιδαγωγική σκοπιά του πράγματος. Και πολλοί δεν θα ήθελαν κάποιους να ξεκινούν από το μηδέν για να φτάσουν στο μέτριο στο χώρο της μετάφρασης. Ε, θα ήθελα όμως να ξέρω πώς μπορεί να βελτιωθεί το επίπεδο όταν υπάρχει μόνο μία πανεπιστημιακή σχολή μετάφρασης; (το λέει κάποιος που έχει τελειώσει ιδιωτική σχολή). Δηλαδή, νομίζω, ότι το ζήτημα της εκπαίδευσης των μεταφραστών είναι πολύ πιο βασικό από το ζήτημα της κρίσης, που δεν βοηθά κανέναν πέρα από αυτόν που κρίνει.
Μάλλον, το πρόβλημα δεν είναι γιατί αποθηκεύει κάποιος κάτω από το χαλάκι, αλλά γιατί υπάρχει το χαλάκι, που προφανώς είναι ιεραρχικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Με πολλά θα ήθελα να διαφωνήσω, αλλά το «μαργαριτάρι της χρονιάς» θα κινδυνέψει να γίνει το μακρινάρι της χρονιάς.

Η κριτική, ακόμα και της σχολής Στάντη Αποστολίδη, μπορεί να είναι πολλαπλώς χρήσιμη. Μαθαίνουμε εμείς, προσέχουμε περισσότερο για να μην τα ακούσουμε όταν θα 'ρθει η σειρά μας, προσέχουν περισσότερο οι εκδότες, έχουν περισσότερες απαιτήσεις από τους μεταφραστές, οι μεταφραστές για να ανταποκριθούν έχουν περισσότερες απαιτήσεις από τους εκδότες, δημιουργείται μια δυναμική βελτίωσης — όχι το αντίστροφο.

Ξέρουμε περιπτώσεις βιβλίων που διορθώθηκαν και ξανακυκλοφόρησαν μετά από άσχημες κριτικές. Και οι εκδότες και οι μεταφραστές θέλουν το καλύτερο. Τα λάθη που συγκέντρωσε ο sarant προφανώς δεν τα γνώριζαν ούτε ο εκδότης ούτε οι υπεύθυνοι για τη μετάφραση. Τώρα τα ξέρουν. Ας κάνουν κάτι για το καλύτερο — του συγκεκριμένου βιβλίου, της δουλειάς τους, της επιχείρησής τους. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα διαβάσουν το κείμενο του sarant και θα αποφασίσουν για κάτι χειρότερο.


----------



## somnambulist (Sep 17, 2008)

Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες, το να διορθωθεί όμως ένα βιβλίο δημιουργεί τις συνθήκες για καλύτερη μετάφραση; Γι' αυτό μιλούσα, δεν αναφερομουν σε μια συγκεκριμένη κριτική, αλλά σε προβληματική λαθών. Πώς δηλαδή μπορεί η κριτική να γίνει όχημα βελτίωσης - η κριτική ως λειτουργία και διαδικασία, ως παιδαγωγική αν προτιμάς. Εκεί καίνε τα κάστανα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Προβληματική λαθών; Μα τι να κάνουμε που η συγκεκριμένη πλούσια συγκομιδή λαθών δεν επιτρέπει να ξεκολλήσουμε από μερικές βασικές και πολυπροδομένες αρχές της μετάφρασης. Σκόρπια:

Να πάρουμε μια γραμματική να διαβάσουμε τη νύχτα στο κρεβάτι.
Να αναρωτιόμαστε: έτσι το λέω όταν μιλάω; (Αποκλείεται να λένε «να το σπίτι του Γιώργου, ο καλύτερος φίλος μου» αντί για «του καλύτερου φίλου μου».)
Δεν καταλαβαίνω το νόημα. Μήπως επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνω τη γλώσσα; Να ανοίξω κανένα λεξικό. (Ή δύο: τα γαλλοαγγλικά είναι καλύτερα από τα γαλλοελληνικά.)
Να ψάχνουμε στο Ίντερνετ αν δεν έχουμε εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Και όχι μόνο για τα εγκυκλοπαιδικά. Σκέφτομαι: Αυτό δεν το λέω κάθε μέρα. Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω διαβάσει πουθενά. Για να δω, το λένε έτσι στο ίντερνετ; Και να μάθουμε να το ψάχνουμε έξυπνα και πονηρεμένα. Όχι επειδή υπάρχει ένα «επιθετικά άρματα» (σε λίγο δύο και τρία), άντε κλείσαμε.
Το devoir στα γαλλικά, το must στα αγγλικά, δεν θέλουν μηχανική μετάφραση. Κάποια πράγματα, πολλά άμα τα μαζέψεις, πρέπει να κάνουν το συναγερμό μας να χτυπά κάθε φορά που τα απαντάμε (όπως όταν θέλουμε να γράψουμε «κυνηγός» ή, εγώ, όταν γράφω «-εται/-ετε»). Αν δεν χτυπήσει ο συναγερμός, πάει, την πατήσαμε την πεπονόφλουδα.
Στέκει αυτό που έγραψα ή το βλέπω κι εγώ ότι τρικλίζει; Κι άλλο δούλεμα.
Οι λέξεις συχνά έχουν δύο σημασίες, ή είκοσι δύο. Δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να τις γνωρίζουμε όλες. Αλλά και δεν θα τις μάθουμε ποτέ αν δεν... Μα πόσες φορές θα το πω αυτό; :)

Αυτά, τα βασικά, αποκλείεται να μην τα ξέρουν. Αλλά αυτά, τα βασικά, θέλουν χρόνο. Δεν φτάνει έτοιμος και τέλειος ο μεταφραστής στην πρώτη ή στη δέκατη δουλειά του. Επενδύει συνέχεια. Και αν δεν του δώσουν το χρόνο να επενδύσει, θα το κάνει σαλεπιτζήδικο.

Άμα βαρεθούμε να μιλάμε για αυτά τα χοντρά, θα πιάσουμε και τη λεπτομέρεια. Για τη λεπτομέρεια άλλωστε δεν χτυπιόμαστε συχνά εδώ μέσα;


----------



## sarant (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Πού θα ήταν (ίσως) διαφορετικό ένα δικό μου κείμενο σαν την «πανωλεθρία»; Θα προσπαθούσα να χρυσώσω το χάπι. Δηλαδή, αν το έργο έχει είκοσι-σαράντα λάθη, θα έλεγα «και αυτά είναι όλα... το υπόλοιπο διαβάζεται νεράκι». Θα σκάλιζα να βρω να πω και δυο καλές κουβέντες. Αν πάλι το σύνολο της μετάφρασης δεν διαβάζεται, αν σκοντάφτεις σε κάθε δεύτερη πρόταση, ε τότε πρέπει να ζητήσεις να το μαζέψουν το βιβλίο και να κάνουν άλλη μια προσπάθεια. Αλλά πρέπει να πεις ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Γιατί τώρα έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι το βιβλίο έχει σαράντα λάθη. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αξιανάγνωστο κατά τ' άλλα. Ή αν έχει λάθη σαραντακόσια.



Καταρχάς ή καταρχήν χαίρομαι που το κείμενό μου στάθηκε αφορμή για ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση. Τέτοια λαθολογικά κείμενα, εγώ τα βλέπω να λειτουργούν και παιδαγωγικά -όχι προς τον κρινόμενο μεταφραστή, μόνο και όχι κυρίως προς αυτόν διότι αν κανείς είναι φτασμένος δεν αλλάζει συνήθειες εύκολα. Θα ήθελα όμως να διάβαζε τα κείμενα ένας που κάνει τα πρώτα του βήματα στον κλάδο και να μάθαινε, λογουχάρη, πως πρέπει να προσέχει τις σημασίες του devoir. Εγώ έχω διδαχτεί από κριτικές μεταφράσεων που διάβασα στα νιάτα μου -και μακάρι, τότε, να γράφονταν περισσότερες.

Στην κριτική που μου κάνει ο συνονόματος, θέλω να πω ότι αυτό που με εμπόδισε να κάνω μια σφαιρική αποτίμηση, ήταν πως το βιβλίο δεν έφτανε ούτε στο ένα άκρο (να σκοντάφτεις σε κάθε δεύτερη πρόταση) ούτε στο άλλο (σαράντα νησίδες λάθους σε έναν ωκεανό καλής μετάφρασης). Περιέργως, και αξιανάγνωστο είναι και υπάρχουν σαραντακόσια λάθη. 

Διότι, για πολλά λάθη είτε έπρεπε να τσεκάρω κάτι και δεν μπόρεσα, είτε δεν μπορούσα με λίγες λέξεις να εκφράσω αυτό που ήθελα, είτε έκρινα πως ωχριούν απέναντι στα άλλα, κι έτσι δεν τα ανέφερα -στο κάτω-κάτω, είχα ήδη γράψει σεντονάρα.

Παράδειγμα. Στη σελ. 31, στην ίδια σελίδα με το μαργαριτάρι "Σταματήσαμε το πηγαινέλα" (το πρώτο της τελευταίας ενότητας, με το μπέρδεμα στη σημασία του arrêter) υπάρχει το απόσπασμα: _Η κομπίνα υπάρχει πάντα και παντού, διότι δεν ξεφεύγει κανείς από την κοινωνία, και ζούμε στην εποχή του χρήματος. Την ξαναβρήκα να ανθίζει, *κάποιες φορές να σώζει στην ηλικία που ανταλλάσσεις πράγματα,* στις επαναστάσεις_ 
Προφανώς το μαυρισμένο απόσπασμα πάσχει. Τι ήθελε να πει ο Σερζ; Ότι ξαναβρήκε την κομπίνα να ανθίζει, και τότε ήταν σωτήρια, σε περιόδους/στην εποχή του τροκ, στις επαναστάσεις. Οι επαναστάσεις περνάνε από μια φάση που έχει γίνει χάος, δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα, όλα γίνονται με ανταλλαγές αγαθών. Βγαίνει αυτό το νόημα από το μετάφρασμα; Όχι, νομίζω. (Έγινε και το μπέρδεμα όπου το âge μεταφράστηκε 'ηλικία'). Επειδή όμως δεν ήμουν βέβαιος πώς λέγεται ελληνικά το τροκ, κι επειδή δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρό λάθος, το παρέλειψα.

Ή, δεν ήθελα να αδικήσω τους μεταφραστές. Π.χ. κάπου αλλού, λέει (για τη Γαλλία του Βισύ): "Συναντώ αποφασισμένους γκωλιστές, καθολικούς της αριστεράς και *νεότευκτους ανθρώπους από τα ναυπηγεία της νεότητας* οι οποίοι..." Προφανώς εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Καταρχάς, το νεότευκτοι άνθρωποι δεν λέγεται (και δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ανάλογο στο πρωτότυπο, όπου λέει απλώς 'νέοι'). Δεύτερον, όχι νεότητας αλλά νεολαίας (αλλά αυτό το λάθος το έχω ήδη επισημάνει αλλού). Τρίτον, η μτφ. φαίνεται να αγνοεί τα Chantiers de jeunesse, μια ημιστρατιωτική οργάνωση στη Γαλλία του Βισύ (δεν υπήρχε τότε στρατιωτική θητεία). Πάντως, δεν ήταν ναυπηγεία, μάλλον Εργοτάξια της Νεολαίας ήταν. Επειδή όμως το κεφάλαιο αυτό το είχα διαβάσει στα πεταχτά (είναι το τελευταίο του καθαυτό κειμένου και δεν έχει σασπένς), δεν ήμουν βέβαιος ότι δεν υπάρχει νωρίτερα αναφορά στα Chantiers, και προκειμένου να τους αδικήσω δεν έγραψα τίποτε.

Ίσως πρέπει να προσθέσω μιαν επαινετική παράγραφο στην αρχή του κειμένου, όπου θα λέω ότι η μετάφραση διατηρεί τον ρυθμό του πρωτοτύπου ή να κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές με βάση και όσα ειπωθούν εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

Διάβασα απνευστί την ανάλυση των λαθών που δημοσίευσε ο αγαπητός Sarant. Στο τέλος μού είχε δημιουργηθεί ένας κόμπος στο στομάχι. Δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι έβλεπα μπροστά στα μάτια μου άλλο ένα δείγμα αυτού που λέμε "Λάθος άνθρωπος σε λάθος θέση". Τι δουλειά έχει να μεταφράζει από τα Γαλλικά ένα άτομο που *όχι μόνο ξέρει τη γλώσσα σε επίπεδο τραγικά μέτριο, αλλά απαξιοί κιόλας να ανοίξει λεξικό για να ψάξει αυτά που δεν ξέρει;* Διαβάζοντας τα λάθη και τις παρανοήσεις, δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι η μεταφράστρια δεν μπορούσε να καταλάβει το βιβλίο στο πρωτότυπο και είχε ανάγκη να το διαβάσει σε μετάφραση για να καταλάβει τι λέει.

Αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα, ποιος εκδοτικός οίκος προσλαμβάνει με συνοπτικές, προφανώς, διαδικασίες, χωρίς αξιόπιστο τεστ, μεταφραστή και επιμελητή που συμπράττουν για να ρεζιλέψουν αυτόν που τους προσέλαβε; 

Όσο για το πώς νιώθουν οι συνάδελφοι: όντως, δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι στη θέση τους. Σε κανέναν δεν θα άρεσε τέτοια κριτική. Μόνο που είναι απόλυτα σωστή και ειλικρινής κριτική. Δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με θεατρική παράσταση όπου μπορεί ο θεατροκριτικός να κατηγορηθεί για έλλειψη αντικειμενικότητας ή εμπάθεια. Ελπίζω να διαβάσουν την κριτική και η μεταφράστρια και ο επιμελητής και να διδαχτούν κάτι. Ίσως λίγα χρόνια μετά να διαβάσουμε άλλο δείγμα της δουλειάς τους και να πούμε μπράβο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2008)

Για μια ακόμα φορά (και κοντεύω να καταντήσω βαρετός) θα διατυπώσω την ίδια απορία:

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει στο κείμενο της μετάφρασής σου κάτι που δεν σου βγάζει --εσένα του ιδίου-- νόημα, κάτι που δεν σου αρέσει, κάτι που σου στέκεται σαν ψαροκόκαλο στον λαιμό, ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ; Πώς, διάολε;


----------



## anef (Sep 17, 2008)

Βλέποντας ποιός είναι ο επιμελητής εγώ έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είδε καθόλου το κείμενο. Και αν όπως λέτε και η μεταφράστρια δεν είναι πρωτάρα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να έδωσε το κείμενο σε φίλη της που τώρα μαθαίνει γαλλικά, δεν ξέρω. Ίσως σε μια κριτική σαν του sarant (που συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι πρέπει να γίνεται) να πρέπει ακριβώς να επισημαίνεται η πρακτική των εκδοτικών οίκων. Που σε τελική ανάλυση φαίνεται να μην ενδιαφέρονται: δεν πληρώνουν τη μετάφραση και δεν έχουν μηχανισμούς που να ελέγχουν αξιόπιστα το αποτέλεσμα. Το πρώτο σημαίνει πως ο μεταφραστής αναλαμβάνει τη μετάφραση (κακώς βέβαια), αλλά στη διάρκεια καταλαβαίνει ότι πρέπει κάπως να ζήσει και ή κάνει δουλειά του ποδαριού ή δίνει τη μετάφραση σε κάποιον άλλο με την ελπίδα ότι θα προλάβει να την ελέγξει. Το δεύτερο σημαίνει ότι τελικά βιβλία σαν κι αυτό κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όχι, τελικά δεν πρέπει να είμαστε υπέρ του κουκουλώματος. Γιατί στο κάτω κάτω, εκεί μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε κάτι. Σε άλλα πράγματα για τα οποία αγανακτούμε, εμείς τα λέμε κι εμείς τα ακούμε.




Δεν είναι ζήτημα κουκουλώματος, αλλά προσπεράσματος. Ειλικρινά, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι ('ντάξει, ίσως ο συγκεκριμένος μεταφραστής να χρειαστεί να αλλάξει δουλειά). Ε, και; Αυτή τη στιγμή, αν πάρουμε τη μεταφραστική αγορά και τη μετρήσουμε, πόσοι είναι οι καλοί μεταφραστές; Ένα 20-30%; Αυτό θ' αλλάξει, αν εμείς κάνουμε κριτική;

Και πώς εξηγείται να αυξάνονται οι "σπουδαγμένοι" μεταφραστές αλλά ταυτόχρονα να χειροτερεύουν οι μεταφράσεις; 

Τελευταία φορά που διάβασα μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία απογοητεύτηκα. Δεν ξέρω αν είχε το κείμενο μαργαριτάρια, δεν το έψαξα τόσο εξονυχιστικά, αλλά η ροή του ήταν τόσο δυσκίνητη που δεν μου έδινε καμία απόλαυση όπως το διάβαζα.

Και καλά οι μικροί. Τι να πεις για τα μεγάλα ονόματα -και στη λογοτεχνία και στον υποτιτλισμό έχω πολλά ράμματα για μεγάλες γούνες-. 

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άλλος θα γίνει καλύτερος μεταφραστής, γιατί αν αγαπούσε και ήξερε μετάφραση, πολύ απλά, τέτοια λάθη δεν θα τα είχε κάνει.

Υ.Γ. Και κάτι ακόμα: καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχουν μεταφραστές "γενικής χρήσεως", αλλά μόνο κάποιος που γνωρίζει και αγαπάει το αντικείμενο μπορεί να κάνει τη δουλειά σωστά. Η μετάφραση τελικά είναι εκ φύσεως δραστηριότητα part-time.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 17, 2008)

> Δεν είναι ζήτημα κουκουλώματος, αλλά προσπεράσματος. Ειλικρινά, εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι.



Αν το βιβλίο ήταν λογοτεχνικό, ειλικρινά δεν θα με ένοιαζε σχεδόν καθόλου. Από τη στιγμή, όμως, που δίνει τόσες σημαντικές πληροφορίες (και περίμενε πολύς κόσμος να κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά), είναι άδικο για όλους να υπάρχουν τέτοια αδικαιολόγητα λάθη. Συνεπώς, πιστεύω ότι εξίσου "εγκληματικό" είναι να προσπερνάμε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 17, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ζεφ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι έχουν ανάγκη να διαβάσουν ένα μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο για να πάρουν πληροφορίες, δεν έχουν τρόπο να το διαβάσουν στο πρωτότυπο. Όταν η μετάφραση διαστρεβλώνει τις πληροφορίες, δεν είναι θέμα που μπορούμε να το προσπερνάμε λέγοντας, "Και τι έγινε; Υπάρχουν και κακοί μεταφραστές". 

Διαφωνώ επίσης με τον απαισιόδοξο αφορισμό, "Δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι". Φυσικά και θα εξακολουθήσουν να υπάρχουν κακοί μεταφραστές και κακές μεταφράσεις. Ο ίδιος μεταφραστής, όμως, εφόσον ενημερωθεί για την πολύ σκληρή κριτική της δουλειάς του, σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσει να βελτιωθεί, αποκλείεται να γράψει την κριτική στα παλιά του τα παπούτσια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Και κάτι που δεν γίνεται όσο συχνά θα χρειαζόταν. Από κριτικές βιβλίων δεν το περιμένεις — αν είναι καλή η μετάφραση, ο καλός κριτικός θα πει την καλή του κουβέντα, αλλά γενικά και αόριστα. Εδώ αναλωνόμαστε συχνά σε επισημάνσεις λαθών. Δυστυχώς, λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου, σπάνια αναφερόμαστε σε επιτυχημένες μεταφραστικές λύσεις. Να μαθαίνουμε, δηλαδή, να μην κάνουμε τα λάθη, αλλά να μαθαίνουμε και το καλύτερο.

Θυμάμαι ακόμα ένα άρθρο του diceman για τη μετάφραση της λογοτεχνίας του φανταστικού, όπου διάβασα το εξής εκπληκτικό:

Όταν ο νεολογισμός δεν είναι τεχνικός όρος, τα πράγματα είναι σίγουρα πιο απλά. Βέβαια, μη νομίσεις πως πρέπει απλώς να φτιάξεις μια οποιαδήποτε καινούργια λέξη — η δημιουργία επιτυχημένων νεολογισμών είναι τέχνη, όπως αποδεικνύει και το ξεκαρδιστικό βογκονικό ποίημα στο _Γυρίστε το Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ_ του Douglas Adams (σε μτφρ. Δημήτρη Αρβανίτη):
Ω μαιανδρωδική γρυλλιστοσάλπιγγα, οι συχνουρίες σου
είναι για μένα σαν πλιατσικολογημένες αμφικλινερυθροκηλίδες
σ’ αλλεργικά πετούμενα. Επιψηλάφισε σ’ εκλιπαρώ
τις πηγαδιαστές μου τορνευτοδρομάδες,
και βραχνοκρώζοντας σούρε με με ζαρωμένες κληματσάδες
Ή θα σε συντρίψω στις ροχαλιασμένες κρεατοελιές
Με το θολοσπυροθρυμματιστή μου, σοβαρολογώ!​Στο _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_:
Oh freddled gruntbuggly, thy micturations are to me 
As plurdled gabbleblotchits on a lurgid bee.
Groop I implore thee my foonting turlingdromes
And booptiously drangle me with crinkly bindlewurdles,
Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts
With my blurglecruncheon, see if I don’t.​Αλλά ο diceman μάς χάρισε πρόσφατα και ένα δικό του κομμάτι υποδειγματικής μετάφρασης.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Ας τα πιάσουμε ένα-ένα:

1. Δηλ. αν κάνουμε εμείς κριτική, τότε τι; Ο εκδότης θα αποσύρει το βιβλίο του;
2. Η ευθύνη είναι του εκδότη.
3. Αν αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη να χτυπάμε τα κακώς κείμενα, θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε πόλεμο με τη μισή μεταφραστική αγορά.
4. Για την αλλαγή: όχι απαραιτήτως. Ξέρω πολλούς μεταφραστές που παρόλο που τους έχεις επισημάνει το λάθος και το έχεις αποδείξει, από πείσμα ή δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι, σε γράφουν στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια. 

Ένας καθηγητής που είχα στο Ιόνιο είχε τα εξής κριτήρια: 5 έπαιρνε η μετάφραση που δεν είχε παρανοήσεις, ορθογραφικά κλπ. Αυτό ήταν η βάση. Από το 5 κι επάνω, η ποιότητά της σαν μετάφραση. Μία παρανόηση και κοβόσουν. Άρα, δεν ήσουν ικανός να μεταφράσεις ακόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2008)

Ο εκδότης δε θα αποσύρει το βιβλίο. Η ευθύνη δεν είναι του εκδότη, είναι του αναγνώστη. 
Ένα βενζινάδικο στη γειτονιά μου είχε κακή βενζίνη. Μία, δύο, τρεις, μαθεύτηκε και έχασε την πελατεία του. Έτσι, αναγκάστηκε να ανεβάσει την ποιότητά του.
Αντίστοιχα, επειδή στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει η λογική του πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν, καλό είναι να επισημαίνονται τα λάθη. Στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί να αφήνουμε ασχολίαστο το ότι κάποιοι έχουν πάρει παραμάζωμα τη μετάφραση χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνουν;

Λάθη κάνουν όλοι. Η επισήμανση θα τους βοηθήσει να γίνουν πιο προσεκτικοί. (Εμένα πάντως μου χρησιμεύουν τα sarantα κύματα :))


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ο εκδότης δε θα αποσύρει το βιβλίο. Η ευθύνη δεν είναι του εκδότη, είναι του αναγνώστη.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς η ευθύνη είναι του αναγνώστη.



Palavra said:


> Αντίστοιχα, επειδή στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει η λογική του πολλοί θα το δουν, λίγοι θα το καταλάβουν, καλό είναι να επισημαίνονται τα λάθη. Στο κάτω κάτω, γιατί να αφήνουμε ασχολίαστο το ότι κάποιοι έχουν πάρει παραμάζωμα τη μετάφραση χωρίς να τους ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά αυτό που κάνουν;



Και αυτό δεν είναι ευθύνη δική μας, εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να την αναλάβουμε όπως έχει κάνει ο sarant ή όπως κάνουν άλλοι κριτικοί. Αλλά εμένα δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημά μου και ούτε λέω αυτό. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι όσο και να το μαστιγώνεις το άλογο, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι, γιατί αυτό το κάτι έπρεπε να είχε "αλλαχτεί" από τα γεννητούρια του. Άρα, το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ βαθύτερο.



Palavra said:


> Λάθη κάνουν όλοι. Η επισήμανση θα τους βοηθήσει να γίνουν πιο προσεκτικοί. (Εμένα πάντως μου χρησιμεύουν τα sarantα κύματα :))



Όχι, αυτό προσπαθώ να πω, ότι όταν γίνονται τέτοιες παρανοήσεις δεν τίθεται ζήτημα προσοχής (η προσοχή είναι ψιλά γράμματα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις).


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Για να έχει την ευθύνη ο αναγνώστης, πρέπει να είναι ενημερωμένος αναγνώστης. Και για να έχει την ευθύνη ο καταναλωτής, πρέπει να είναι ενημερωμένος καταναλωτής. Μάλιστα, στην αγορά των καταναλωτικών προϊόντων, παίζει κάποιο ρόλο και το κράτος, όπως παίζει στο βιβλίο στην περίπτωση του σχολικού βιβλίου. Στα υπόλοιπα βιβλία, κακά τα ψέματα, η κύρια ευθύνη βρίσκεται στα χέρια των δημιουργών, και από τους καλούς εκδότες και συγγραφείς και μεταφραστές μπορούμε να έχουμε και ενημερωμένους αναγνώστες. Πολλοί εκδότες ξεκινούν με καλές προθέσεις. Αλλά... (the road to hell is paved with good intentions).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Για να έχει την ευθύνη ο αναγνώστης, πρέπει να είναι ενημερωμένος αναγνώστης. Και για να έχει την ευθύνη ο καταναλωτής, πρέπει να είναι ενημερωμένος καταναλωτής.


Ακριβώς. Φυσικά και πρέπει πρώτα να ενδιαφερθεί ο εκδότης, όμως αφού βλέπουμε ότι προφανώς δεν τον ενδιαφέρει, τότε, στο δικό μου μυαλό, η ευθύνη περνά στα χέρια του αποδέκτη του προϊόντος. 

Ξαναπαραπέμπω στο παράδειγμα με το βενζινάδικο.

@Ambrose: μιλώντας για προσοχή, εννοώ γενικότερα το να μην αναλαμβάνεις κάτι που δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις, όχι απαραίτητα του να προσέχεις τι μεταφράζεις. Πρέπει να έχεις επίγνωση των δυνατοτήτων σου, στο βαθμό που είναι εφικτό. Όχι όλα τα σφάζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω, όπως λέει και η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 17, 2008)

και για να πάω το πράμα λίγο παραπέρα: αν προσπαθούμε να μεταφράζουμε ό,τι μας αρέσει πιο πολύ, λογικά θα το γνωρίζουμε και παραπάνω, θα το νιώθουμε, και θα το δουλέψουμε καλύτερα. Κι αν οι νέοι συνάδελφοι προβάλλουν τις γνωστές και αναμενόμενες αντιρρήσεις (μα αν δεν έχω δουλειά κ.λπ.), αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να κάνουμε την προσπάθεια να εξειδικευτούμε εκεί που μας αρέσει. Είπαμε, μας αρέσει και το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή, αλλά δόξα το Θεό, έχει κλάδους και κλάδους! Για όλο τον κόσμο. Ακόμα θυμάμαι το προσωπικό βατερλώ που βίωσα όταν προσπάθησα να ξανοιχτώ πιο πέρα από τη λογοτεχνία τρόμου, που τόσο γουστάρω (κι όχι για κάναν άλλο λόγο, αλλά επειδή απλώς ενέδωσα στα σχόλια των γύρω μου "μα καλά, όλο τέτοια θα μεταφράζεις;" -- ναι, όλο τέτοια!)


----------



## Kalliana (Sep 17, 2008)

Και αν για παράδειγμα δεν είναι απλό μεταφραστικό λάθος αλλά λείπει ένα ωραιότατο κομμάτι κειμένου; Για παράδειγμα, διάβασα σε πρωτότυπο και μετάφραση το πρώτο βιβλίο από μια σειρά. Και σε ορισμένες σελίδες, έλειπαν ολόκληρες λέξεις ή ακόμη και προτάσεις. Για παράδειγμα έλεγε (ας πούμε) "on the table, there were apples, oranges, tomatos, potatos and figs" και η μετάφραση έλεγε "υπήρχαν στο τραπέζι μήλα, πορτοκάλια και πατάτες'. Εκεί ποιος φταίει; Τα είχα επισημάνει τότε στον εκδοτικό οίκο μετά από μέρες δουλειάς για να εντοπίσω τα λάθη (το είχα μεράκι...) και μου απάντησαν πως δεν ήταν ευχαριστημένοι με τη μεταφράστρια και για τα επόμενα βιβλία επέλεξαν άλλη. Ωστόσο δεν επανεκδόθηκε το βιβλίο διορθωμένο.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν φταίει ο μεταφραστής/επιμελητής; Δεν έχει σχέση με θεματικό πεδίο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2008)

Δεν πειράζει (πολύ) να φάει ο μεταφραστής τίποτα ντομάτες και σύκα. Εννοώ ότι η λίστα μπορεί να είναι ιερή, μπορεί και όχι. Έχω ωστόσο υπόψη μου περίπτωση που θα την αναφέρω χωρίς τις ζουμερές λεπτομέρειες, όπου από σοβαρό βιβλίο (λογοτεχνικό) αφαιρέθηκε ολόκληρη σελίδα επειδή έθιγε το θρησκευτικό αίσθημα του εκδότη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 17, 2008)

Για να μην πω για τις μεταφράσεις γνωστού βιβλίου γνωστού νατουραλιστή συγγραφέα, στις οποίες έπρεπε να κάνω εργασία συγκριτικής υφολογίας στη σχολή μου - σε ορισμένα σημεία που υπήρχαν δυσκολίες, έλεγα «για να δω πώς θα το έχει μεταφράσει, πολύ ενδιαφέρον πρόβλημα». Ε, όχι μόνο δεν το είχε μεταφράσει, αλλά έλειπαν και ολόκληρες παράγραφοι!


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 17, 2008)

nickel said:


> Έχω ωστόσο υπόψη μου περίπτωση που θα την αναφέρω χωρίς τις ζουμερές λεπτομέρειες, όπου από σοβαρό βιβλίο (λογοτεχνικό) αφαιρέθηκε ολόκληρη σελίδα επειδή έθιγε το θρησκευτικό αίσθημα του εκδότη.



Ναι, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι περίπτωση λογοκρισίας; Θυμάμαι παλιά τα Βίπερ και άλλα βιβλία τσέπης (και όχι μόνο παλιά: τα βιβλία της Άγκαθα Κρίστι που διάβαζα στις διακοπές μου) που γράφανε ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΕΡΙΚΟΠΕΣ & ΣΥΝΤΟΜΕΥΣΕΙΣ.



Count Baltar said:


> ...αν προσπαθούμε να μεταφράζουμε ό,τι μας αρέσει πιο πολύ, λογικά θα το γνωρίζουμε και παραπάνω[...] Κι αν οι νέοι συνάδελφοι προβάλλουν τις γνωστές και αναμενόμενες αντιρρήσεις (μα αν δεν έχω δουλειά κ.λπ.)



Νομίζω ότι αυτό συνοψίζει όλη την ουσία του προβλήματος για μένα.


----------



## danae (Sep 17, 2008)

Πάντως δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι που "τρώμε" τα δύσκολα. Οι Γάλλοι μεταφραστές φημίζονται για τις "απλοποιήσεις" βιβλίων. Δεν θυμάμαι για ποιο βιβλίο μού είχαν πει ότι έλειπαν ολόκληρα κεφάλαια! Κάποτε μετέφραζα ένα ισπανόφωνο λογοτεχνικό βιβλίο μαζί με μια αγαπημένη φίλη και συνεργάτιδα και κάθε φορά που ανατρέχαμε στη γαλλική μετάφραση για να δούμε πώς είχε αποδοθεί κάποιο προβληματικό σημείο διαπιστώναμε ότι το 'χε ρουφήξει μαύρη τρύπα! Μια καθηγήτριά μου μού είχε πει ότι από πολύ γνωστό βιβλίο έλειπαν ολόκληρα κεφάλαια!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 18, 2008)

zephyrous said:


> Αν το βιβλίο ήταν λογοτεχνικό, ειλικρινά δεν θα με ένοιαζε σχεδόν καθόλου.



Λέει για τον Άλεξ Κόμφορτ:
Στο βιβλίο του _More Joy: A Lovemaking Companion to The Joy of Sex _[_Περισσότερη ευχαρίστηση: Η ερωτοτροπία των συντρόφων για τη χαρά από το σεξ_] ...
C. Ward, _Αναρχισμός_ (Οξφ./Βήμα, 2006), σελ. 88, έχει και επιμελητή έργου.

Ούτε αυτό μάς ενοχλεί, γιατί εδώ κάνουν αγάπες οι "σύντροφοι".:)


----------



## Alfie (Dec 19, 2017)

S
Στη σειρά Βιογραφίες Πολιτικών του Ιδρύματος της Βουλής κυκλοφορήθηκε βιογραφία του Ηλία Ηλιού του Ηλία Νικολακόπουλου.

Στην έκδοση υπάρχουν δεκάδες λάθη. Αλλά το ΕΝΑ για μένα που μπορεί να ενταχθεί στον τίτλο του νήματος βρίσκεται στη σελίδα 24. Γράφει για τη συνεργασία Ηλιού - Ανδρεάδη: 

Η συνεργασία συνέπεσε χρονικά με την εκπόνηση της *δικτατορικής* διατριβής του Στρ. Ανδρεάδη.

Τι λέτε;


----------



## Earion (Dec 19, 2017)

Καλό!:upz:


----------

